# Testing after IUI



## nichola81 (Jan 15, 2009)

Had my IUI on monday, do i really need to wait 2 weeks to test

It's soooooooooooo long lol, had twins last year with IUI and wait the two weeks no worries, but I'm already 
pulling my hair out and it's only been 4 days 

Nic x


----------



## nichola81 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks, it's funny how I don't remember the 2ww last time lol


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

hi nichola i had my insem the same day as you my test date is the 18th an im the same as you its driving me mad      goodluck xxx


----------



## nichola81 (Jan 15, 2009)

*HAPPY_GIRL* said:


> Just read your signature.  Can I ask what happened to Callan. x x x


Sadly Callan died due to medical neg, cutting a VERY long story short, they couldn't deliver him fast enough, he was distressed during labour and they wanted to do an emg c-section but someone else was in the theatre, by the time it became free he was in a bad way. They got me into theatre but I delivered him myself, he was born alive, but sadly it was too late to resuscitate him.

Alexander my other son was the born by emg c-section shortly afterwards, thankfully he is doing really well, he is 14 months now.

I've got a few webpages in Callan's memory, feel free to have a look if you would like (there are picture just in case that would put you off looking)

http://www.bebo.com/BabyCallanDavidFyfe or http://callan-davidfyfe.gonetoosoon.co.uk/my_index.php

Thanks for asking love Nichola x


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi ladies,
I too am on 2ww following IUI and my AF is due Wednesday so not sure whether to wait until then or test before.... Not sure which will be least devastating - a negative test or having my period turn up.  I have one daughter who luckily we concieved on our first IUI attempt and this is our first cycle trying for a second baby.  I don't realistically expect to be successful on our first attempt again and am dreading the disappointment if it doesn't work....  Anyway, good luck ladies, let me know how you get on.
x


----------

